# Knight Muzzleloaders closing shop?



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

This dont look good for us Knight fans.
http://www.knightmlhunt.com/


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Hmmm, I wonder what Toby Bridges will plug as the "absolute best" now??? :lol:


----------

